# Convert a tandem to a cargo bike? Hmmm???



## Speedub.Nate (Dec 31, 2003)

Anyone made a conversion rack or something similar to quickly convert their tandem into a cargo bike? 

I'm thinking of something along the lines of:
- Yank out the stoker seatpost, insert a main support
- clamp a stabilizer around the captain's seat post
- a rack of some sort would hang down off of either side of the back half of the frame
- stabilizers would clamp to the boom tube and maybe the rear axle
- BLAM, stoker has been replaced with two bags of concrete (or some similarly stupid-heavy load)

Not that I think a two bags of concrete would be better than the company of a stoker. For that matter, not that I can think of a practical, day-to-day use for a cargo bike (for myself). But they've always intrigued me, and therefore, this concept intrigues me.

Anybody seen anything like this? Google HAS NOT been my friend.


----------



## Speedub.Nate (Dec 31, 2003)

Ok, I just thought of something:

There's always a need to transport large quantities of beer and ice _somewhere_. What better way to do it than by bike?

And margarita mix, as well, if anybody has an idea for a blender attachment for the freely-spinning stoker's crank!


----------



## Ogre (Feb 17, 2005)

I was thinking about something similar. You would want the weight to be as low as possible


----------



## Speedub.Nate (Dec 31, 2003)

Yeah, low, and distributed close to the rear wheel. 

I see limitations in having to make room the the rotating stoker's crank, and finding another location to support the load. So maybe it's not practical. But I'm surprised I can't find anything similar in web searches.


----------



## TandemNut (Mar 12, 2004)

Speedub.Nate said:


> Yeah, low, and distributed close to the rear wheel.
> 
> I see limitations in having to make room the the rotating stoker's crank, and finding another location to support the load. So maybe it's not practical. But I'm surprised I can't find anything similar in web searches.


Um, why would you need a stoker's crankset if you don't have a stoker?


----------



## Speedub.Nate (Dec 31, 2003)

BigNut said:


> Um, why would you need a stoker's crankset if you don't have a stoker?


If I were doing just a quick conversion for a day's use, I wouldn't want to mess with removing the cranks. The idea would be quick on, quick off.


----------



## Fleas (Jan 19, 2006)

Here's how the hardcore guys do it:

http://projectrwanda.org/The-Coffee-Bike.php

Actually - using the coffee bike as a model (even with the weight up high - but notice, probably with a lower C.O.G. than your avg. stoker) adding a horizontal rack with low sides to keep cargo out of the cranks and spokes would be fairly straightforward.
You could haul 2 bags of cement mix no problem and still have room for a 6-pack with ice.

If you were really hardcore you would carve it out of a eucalyptus tree.

-F


----------



## Iowagriz (Jan 14, 2008)

Funny that I was thinking along the same lines. Look at the surly big dummy, then imagine the same concept with the Xtracycle accessory kit tied into it. I envision an oversizes rack that uses the stoker's seat tube and then mounts to rack eyelets or the skewer (like a bob trailer). Removing the pedals sound take care of the stokers crank problem. 

If you pursue, post some pictures.


----------



## Bigwheel (Jan 12, 2004)

*Speaking of no stoker cranks*

Here's the direction Fisher is looking apparently, I mean a parently?








But I do think the op's idea has merit. You can buy tandems on CL locally in most markets for a pretty decent price. Work out a way to do a quick and easy rack system and voila! Grocery getter. I have ridden out tandem enough solo to know that it definately works just fine unless you have a ton of hill to crest.


----------

